# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Going to learn Russian in St.-Perersburg 2006/2007?

## ponka

Russian family with 3 y.o. child from St.Petersburg will be glad to provide free place to live and other benefits to *native English speaking student*.
Our family consists of grandma, grandpa, mam, dad and sun. All family members have higher education and are working in different spheres: audit, hi-tech, comp. science.
We wish to invite a young girl from the UK or US in fond of children and dreaming of studding language in St.-Petersburg University or other uni to do a good career in the future.
Main responsibilities are designed as to play with the boy, to read books and to tell him the stories for 3-4 hours a day.
We can suggest the following living conditions: private room (or private cottage) in the familiy's villa in the nearest suburb of St.-P (45 min from the city cener), meal, housekipper's services, mountain sking on weekends etc.
If you are interested and are planning to learn Russian in St.-P, please, do not hesitate to write me about yourself by e-mail ponka682@yahoo.com and I'll provide you with more information about place of living, family, child and some references and photos.
Irina

----------


## basurero

> Our family consists of grandma, grandpa, mam, dad and *sun*.

 Wow!

----------

